# 3D6 error Code



## cuscon (Feb 8, 2019)

Greetings!! i have a tajima TEHX C1501 and i was trying to delete a file out of the memory and got the code 3D6. after which it turns back on but it still shows the error code. i dont have the floppy drive i have a USB. can someone please tell me how to fix this problem!

Thanks!!!
[email protected]


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

cuscon said:


> Greetings!! i have a tajima TEHX C1501 and i was trying to delete a file out of the memory and got the code 3D6. after which it turns back on but it still shows the error code. i dont have the floppy drive i have a USB. can someone please tell me how to fix this problem!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> [email protected]


All you need is a External USB Floppy Disk Drive. This device is very cheap. Search on Googole.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

3D6-You must install again the machine software .
BUT FIRST,IS NECESSARY TO CHANGE THE CPU CARD BATTERY !!

What a model it is your USB emulator ?


----------



## cuscon (Feb 8, 2019)

Reymond said:


> All you need is a External USB Floppy Disk Drive. This device is very cheap. Search on Googole.


okay, and then what do i do? i also need to know where to buy the battery from?


----------



## cuscon (Feb 8, 2019)

dgeorge said:


> 3D6-You must install again the machine software .
> BUT FIRST,IS NECESSARY TO CHANGE THE CPU CARD BATTERY !!
> 
> What a model it is your USB emulator ?


im not sure because it was already attatched with the machine when i bought it. also i dont know where to buy the battery from and where can i get the software to reload onto it?


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

cuscon said:


> okay, and then what do i do? i also need to know where to buy the battery from?


Everywhere on the internet. Here for example:

```
https://siistore.com/collections/tajima-embroidery-machine-parts/product-type_circuit-boards
```


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Make an picture for USB emulator,and maybe I will recognize the brand.
The battery must be like in attached picture.

Is rechargeable battery 3V/50mA.
Anyway you must take off CPU card.
Is in the machine panel,the big card.

Your machine has standard panel or LCD ?
If is LCD the inside panel is different .


----------



## cuscon (Feb 8, 2019)

dgeorge said:


> Make an picture for USB emulator,and maybe I will recognize the brand.
> The battery must be like in attached picture.
> 
> Is rechargeable battery 3V/50mA.
> ...


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Is an GOTEK emulator,I will look in to my files for how to install the software.
If I do not find something,I will ask an friend of mine,is GOTEK dealer in CHINA.
You must change your self the battery,I am for away from you.

But first you must have the software disk !!!


----------



## cuscon (Feb 8, 2019)

ok, where do i get the software disk from? because i dont have one. the machine was already preloaded.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

For the software ,ask your local Tajima dealer .
Send me an picture from the machine identification plate( model,type,mfg.nr) maybe I can find it .


----------



## warachai (Jan 26, 2015)

dgeorge said:


> For the software ,ask your local Tajima dealer .
> Send me an picture from the machine identification plate( model,type,mfg.nr) maybe I can find it .



I have Tajima TMFX 902 I need system software. Please help.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Dear warachai,


send me your email address


----------



## Ujjwal (Jun 4, 2021)

My machine model no. TFHX-II C1508 is showing error code 3D6. 
If I want to re install the software from where can I get it?


----------



## hermes flores 2021 (10 mo ago)

warachai said:


> I have Tajima TMFX 902 I need system software. Please help.


hi can you help me install system for tmfxv g920, it has error 3d6 i want to do it by floppy or usb.


----------



## chy.eftaher (5 mo ago)

dgeorge said:


> 3D6-You must install again the machine software .
> BUT FIRST,IS NECESSARY TO CHANGE THE CPU CARD BATTERY !!
> 
> What a model it is your USB emulator ?


Ttmfx


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

chy.eftaher said:


> Ttmfx


NOT THE MACHINE MODEL .
THE MODEL OF USB EMULATOR !
I KNOW HOW TO INSTALL THE MACHINE SOFTWARE USING ONLY RICHPEACE FLOPPY/USB EMULATOR


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Reymond said:


> All you need is a External USB Floppy Disk Drive. This device is very cheap. Search on Googole.


Is possible to install the machine software using ONLY build in floppy drive or USB emulator !!
NOT an external device !!-Reader or computer


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

dgeorge said:


> Is possible to install the machine software using ONLY build in floppy drive or USB emulator !!
> NOT an external device !!-Reader or computer


yes


----------

